# Check marks



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

Why does some of my season passes show 2 check mark in the guide, but some don't?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not entirely certain, but I think 2 checkmarks means the recording is part of a season pass and 1 checkmark is just for a one-time recording.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah.


----------



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

But some of the season passes only have one check mark.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Sometimes you manually record something that was part of a season pass. (like if a tuner conflict or something)


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

timchi29 said:


> But some of the season passes only have one check mark.


My Pro seems consistent. In the grid style guide:

one check mark: one time recording (non-season pass)
two check marks: season pass recording


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

timchi29 said:


> But some of the season passes only have one check mark.


That could happen if you modify the recording (such as to change the padding or the Keep-Until setting).


----------

